# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Why Is Chuck Norris Being Sued by Big Pharma For Sharing This Revolutionary Diabetes

## Molly Pitcher

_Currently, Chuck Norris is trending on Social Media after claiming that Dr. Oz's diabetes discovery cured his Diabetes naturally and completely. Because of a legal battle between him and three of the biggest pharmaceutical companies around, Chuck Norris has teamed up with Dr. Oz. Together they promised to expose one of Big Pharma's greatest secrets that has allowed them to profit massively from the Diabetes Medicine industry.

__The companies claim a Diabetes curing pill Dr. Oz found called Blood Boost Formula should be taken off of the internet. The public claims big pharma doesnt like it because it hurts their profits._

Being one of the most trusted names in the world when it comes to modern medicine. Dr. Ozs followers are confident _He will never ever recommend something to people that could hurt them.

When Dr. Oz found out that Blood Boost Formula is responsible for over 273,000 people per year being fully cured of Diabetes ; he knew the world had to see this.

_

_Blood Boost Formula is based on research conducted by Dr. Oz , cardiothoracic surgeon and professor at Columbia University.

In this study, Dr. Oz cracked the code of the disease and found the way of curing Diabetes permanently!_

_"Dr. Oz's natural diabetes remedy is the biggest breakthrough of the 21st century and I won't rest until the whole world is aware of it." - Chuck Norris_

Dr. Oz subsequently covered the topic on a special taping of his show and on Fox News and also posted this little known cure on his website. Word spread fast that Chuck Norris had leaked the cure to Diabetes but, unfortunately it wouldnt stay leaked for long.

Three Diabetes -drug producing giants, Merck, GlaxoSmithKline and Sanofi immediately teamed up against them. They filed a court order that forced Chuck Norris and Dr. Oz to not air the special episode of Oz's show AND, he had to remove Blood Boost Formula from his website as well.

The drug companies claim Chuck Norris and Oz are promoting medical methods and practices that have not been approved. A legal representative of the companies also went on to say Its always better to take our medicine for treatment.

It just so happens those same drug companies experienced a collective 18-point drop in their stock values right before the lawsuit was filed. Chuck Norriss supporters have taken their frustration to social media saying that losing money is the real reason theyre suing him.

Many people think this is the true reason for them filing the lawsuit against him.


ARTICLE CONTINUED:    https://tophealthybuzz.com/0ui9xs1-A...onsunderground

----------

Garden House Queen (04-18-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

Interesting...the fact that all these big pharma companies are trying to put them out of business tends to indicate there's something to this product.

Anybody ever tried it?

----------


## JMWinPR

For me it's a toss up among what is worser, Oz, big Pharma, or Lieyering. Throwing Norris in the mix gives lotsa weight in Oz' corner

----------

Big Dummy (04-18-2020),Molly Pitcher (04-18-2020)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> For me it's a toss up among what is worser, Oz, big Pharma, or Lieyering. Throwing Norris in the mix gives lotsa weight in Oz' corner


Yeah.  I used to be an Oz follower.  He used to be dead against flu vaccines, and then all of a sudden he did a 180.  I suspect he was threatened, but don't know for sure....

----------

Garden House Queen (04-18-2020),JMWinPR (04-18-2020)

----------

